# Short term accommodation options



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

We have recently returned from Dubai where my wife accepted a legal secretarial position. She is due to start work in May and I am seeking recommendations / advice / experiences from others concerning short term accommodation options for her as we weren't able to view any accommodation whilst there. I was informed about the Gloria Hotel and apartments, the Dubai appartments, Chelsea Towers and Fraser Suites, alll of which we saw from the outside on the way back to the airport. She will be working close to the Fairmont Hotel on Sheik Zayed Road, is not a confident driver and wishes to be close to the metro, shops, etc. Any suggestions please?

I contacted Real Choice concerning short term accommodation whilst there and of all the agents they seemed the most helpful. 

I will be accompanying her in May for 3-4 weeks looking for a 2 bed townhouse / villa as a permanent home. We have been and looked at the Springs area and Jumeirah Village Triangle. We are taking our cat and so need outside space. Any recommendations once again for areas to research, near to a metro, shops and where it is safe for her as from May to August she will be on her own until I move out there. 

I will be hiring a car in May. Any recommendatons concering who to go with? I will be picking car up from Dubai airport. 

Finally we are married but she has never taken my surname. We were advised to look into doing this as it would makes things easier. Any advice concerning this point would be welcome. 

Many thanks 
Mark


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If she is going to work near the Fairmont, Chelsea Towers make the most sense. You could also look at the Dusit Thani apartments on the other side of the Sheikh Zayed Road from Chelsea.
Surname: As long as you have your marriage certificate and/or names of the spouse in the passport, I do not think it should be an issue.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

markgr7 said:


> Finally we are married but she has never taken my surname. We were advised to look into doing this as it would makes things easier. Any advice concerning this point would be welcome.
> 
> Many thanks
> Mark


No need. Most Arab/Indian/Pakistani women do not assume their husband's surname, as it is not the convention in their respective cultures (and together those three groups constitute around 75-80% of Dubai's population.

So long as the names in your passports match the names on your marriage certificate, you should have no problem.

teuchter


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello!

Ive been living in Dubai for almost six months now... My boyfriend is going to move out here too, however is there a time frame that he is allowed to be un employed for or not? I know we will get married before he comes to help with the visa situation and obviously living together ... You help or advice regading this would be much appriciated ... Thanks =)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

AHTB said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ive been living in Dubai for almost six months now... My boyfriend is going to move out here too, however is there a time frame that he is allowed to be un employed for or not? I know we will get married before he comes to help with the visa situation and obviously living together ... You help or advice regading this would be much appriciated ... Thanks =)


Assuming he is on a passport (eg UK) that gets 30 days' visitor visa on arrival, then there is no limit. Just necessitates a 'visa run' over the border to Oman once a month until he secures employment.

See the visa run sticky at the top of the page.

teuchter


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you but we will get married so that he can get the visa that way ... Its just lookng for work thats proving difficult =( Hes a carpenter and obv, trade work like, is rare as the labour is so cheap over here ...


----------

